# First Cycle Advice



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all.

I am just starting my first 8 week cycle of Testc / Dbol.

400mg/wk of Testc for the whole period - injecting twice a week.

Dbol for the first 3/4 weeks as a kicker.

I'd be grateful for any advice or comments from people that have done similar cycles.

I've been told I should aim for 4500-5000 calories per day. Does this sound right? Also some people have suggested I extend it to 10-12 wks ??

Steve.

6'

15 Stone

11% BF

Training daily

On cycle


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello mate.

8 weeks is long enough for a Test E cycle. I wouldnt run it any longer.

Why dont you do 500mg each week split twice a week???

Have you got any nolve on hand for sides effects? Might want to get some if not.


----------



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been told that Arimidex is much better than Nolve.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions, as this is my first cycle.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

stevejacob said:


> I've been told that Arimidex is much better than Nolve.
> 
> I'd be grateful for any suggestions, as this is my first cycle.


Arimidex is good for during the cycle to combat bloat and reduce the amount of estrogen conversion but from the little that I know it's best to use nolva after for pct along with some clomid.

Arimidex costs a lot more than nolva as well


----------



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you used Arimidex ?

I am quite concerned about gyno symptoms and would probably try it as long as it isn't massively expensive ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The cycle looks fine although a little heavy for a first cycle, 500mg or 600mg(1.5ml for easier math) would be my choice jabbed once a week no need to split the jab.

As for arimadex this is an AI and nolvadex is a SERM they are very different in there actions, I would be looking at nolvadex to be honest as AI's can negatively effect the lipid profiles and be harsh on the body as we need oestrogen to grow.....

20mg per day of nolvadex should be fine


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

agree with Paul that its quite a big first cycle

i think my first course was 20mg of dbol every day for 6 weeks lol


----------



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. I am taking your advice about nolvadex.

Will I be ok without using AI at all ?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud

:welcome:


----------

